# build FreeBSD image for SKW99 board



## dattrq (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone built a FreeBSD image for board SKW99 (http://www.skylabmodule.com/skw99/), this board use SoC QCA9531? 
I want do that, but don't find any documentation. I'm newbie learning FreeBSD.


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 8, 2020)

dattrq said:


> this board use SoC QCA9531



According to the data sheet the QCA9531 SoC has a MIPS 24Kc processor.

Here is the FreeBSD MIPS project page:









						FreeBSD/MIPS Project
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




Following the "Kernel Configuration files" link from that page, you can find a kernel configuration base file for the Qualcomm Atheros QCA953x SoC:






						[base] Contents of /head/sys/mips/conf/QCA953X_BASE
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				






			BuildingMIPS - FreeBSD Wiki
		


The freebsd-mips mailing list is  a low volume list, but nevertheless you should get some response.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Dec 8, 2020)

Few build systems can be used for creating a FreeBSD image, for WiFi MIPS SoC may freebsd-wifi-build be the most close to be useful.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 8, 2020)

I would suggest getting a bit of experience building FreeBSD on Tier1 hardware (i386/amd64) first. Once you're familiar with the process you can have a go on more "exotic" hardware.


----------



## dattrq (Dec 9, 2020)

ondra_knezour said:


> Few build systems can be used for creating a FreeBSD image, for WiFi MIPS SoC may freebsd-wifi-build be the most close to be useful.


i'm try this opensource but it have some error when building . do you know about OS version, freebsd source tree version?


----------

